# Help with Kenny Roberts BMX Bike Description



## Jon Holder (Dec 25, 2021)

Just want to check with you guys that I am describing this bike correctly.   I believe it to be a 1976 Kenny Roberts Grand National tribute bike of which only 200 were made and of those only a handful have survived.  Bike looks all original to me and the petals
are stamped 76 which leads me to believe they are original as well.  Would appreciate comments on the description as well as comments on desirability of this bike.


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 25, 2021)

Sounds right.  

Rear dropouts similar to the early Redline frames.

Cool piece of old school BMX history you have there.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 25, 2021)

Wow! That looks unused.nice Ashtabula parts.pretty impresssive frame.ive never even heard of that bike.its very kool.do you know who the manufacturer is? Funny as I'm reading this,they talk about Kenny Robert's on American pickers


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 25, 2021)

Bmx museum always knows. Doug Shwerma of champion racing frames made em. I knew it looked familar.


----------



## Jon Holder (Dec 25, 2021)

From what I have read Kenny Roberts produced them himself with help from others.  I agree the bike appears to be unused or at least lightly used.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 26, 2021)

It was made before the move here.im sure kenny had a hand in designing it.this pic was obviously before kastan and shwerma parted company.


----------

